
Nokia Is Back:Nokia P1 Android smartphone alleged press renders leaked - dascript
http://sci-fo.com/nokia-is-backnokia-p1-android-smartphone-alleged-press-renders-leaked/
======
dozzie
What I think is that Nokia should (at the same time) try to revive Maemo/MeeGo
OS (maybe as an alternative firmware for some phones). Nokia could then use
its legend as a phone manufacturer _and_ a community of tinkerers.

